# National Emergency



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

*I believe we have a National Emergency underway regarding attempts to force serialization of bullets etc. through out the country as a follow on to Californias passage of similar legislation.*

*We must contact everyone we know and all of our political hacks to nip it in the bud if still possible. The following Email text was my first knowledge of the attempt in Arizona.*

*" **" **You will love this......... Ammunition registration?*



Have you heard of this insane Arizona House Bill (HB 2833) requiring that all ammunition sold in Arizona be engraved with an individual serial number?
Encoded ammunition would be registered to the purchaser (date of birth, drive license number, etc).

The link to the bill is:
http://www.azleg.gov/FormatDocument.asp?inDoc=/legtext/48leg/2r/bills/hb2833p.htm

Any bets on the political affiliation of the moron that introduced this bill........................??? "

Write your state legislatures and stop this nonsense before it is to late. :smt076

:smt1099


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

WTF...this is stupid.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> WTF...this is stupid.


Sometimes Stupid and Crazy take hold and things goto hell in a handbasket before brakes can be applied.

I am bumping my post because this is being put forth in several states and needs to be stopped. It is people like you and I that can stop it but we need to act if it is to be stopped.

I reitterate, please contact your State Representatives and let them know we will not stand for this nonsense.

If you don't think it can happen in your state just look at what the Governator signed in California. I am not a betting man but will certainly bet that many California residents wish they had voiced their opinion.

TOF

:smt1099


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

How many times is history going to have to repeat itself before people get it??? Gun control is the biggest proven failure of crime prevention there is. I mean seriously, how can anyone think that making it impossible to get guns and ammunition is going to stop criminals from obtaining them and using them? This is just like the policy at my university. They think banning the carry of deadly weapons makes us safer because it keeps riot shooters from carrying their weapons on campus. It doesn't take a smart person to figure this stuff out.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> How many times is history going to have to repeat itself before people get it??? Gun control is the biggest proven failure of crime prevention there is. I mean seriously, how can anyone think that making it impossible to get guns and ammunition is going to stop criminals from obtaining them and using them? This is just like the policy at my university. They think banning the carry of deadly weapons makes us safer because it keeps riot shooters from carrying their weapons on campus. It doesn't take a smart person to figure this stuff out.


Stopping crime has little to do with these movements. I don't think like those pushing this agenda forward so can't say for certain what the "REAL" motivation is. I do firmly believe it is not in the best interest of the "People" to allow it or similar laws to pass. I am so old it would not have much impact on my life if laws of this sort were passed. My concern is for my children, grandchildren and you.

:smt1099


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

The ironic part about you and me not knowing the "REAL" motivation is that the idiots pushing for these amendments don't either. If you ask them face-to-face why they feel this crap is in the best interest of America, they'd give you the same gibberish George W. gave when asked about soverign entities.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

It seems to me that a well written letter to your representitives is in order. It shouldn't be difficult to describe how this will not prevent any murders in AZ.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

MLB said:


> It seems to me that a well written letter to your representitives is in order. It shouldn't be difficult to describe how this will not prevent any murders in AZ.


I have written my letter and sent it to appropriate Arizona politicians. I have found a web site thru other forums that show which states have had this bill introduced. Check out this link:
http://www.trendtrack.com/texis/app/viewrpt?report=47b3539718e

My hope is that most of you on this and other forums will write to your political reps and squash this rediculous move before it grows legs.

:smt1099


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

WOW...thats going to drive the cost of ammo way up. Freakin Libs


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Joeshwa24 said:


> WOW...thats going to drive the cost of ammo way up. Freakin Libs


NO it is not going to drive the cost up because you and a few others and I have to stop it.

Write some letters.

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Why "gun control"?*



TOF said:


> Stopping crime has little to do with these movements. I don't think like those pushing this agenda forward so can't say for certain what the "REAL" motivation is. I do firmly believe it is not in the best interest of the "People" to allow it or similar laws to pass. I am so old it would not have much impact on my life if laws of this sort were passed. My concern is for my children, grandchildren and you.


Ideas like "gun control" and "ammunition registration" are promoted by politicians because the laws that result from them makes it appear as if somebody is doing something about a perceived problem.
Further, control and prohibition laws shift the blame onto manufacturers and law-abiding users (of whatever product, be it guns or booze or tobacco).
It's all based upon this basic fraud: It's easy to make a law. It's very hard to actually solve a problem.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you for the link TOF. I was unaware of the similar bill in NYS.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

So far Florida's not on the list but I'LL bet it will not be to long.:smt076


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

I figured Kalifornia and the Communistwealth of Massachusetts would be on this list. Some of the States listed just don't make sense.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

"Gun control means people control." - A. Hitler, 1939

"This year will go down in history. For the first time, a civilized nation has full gun registration! Our streets will be safer, our police more effective, and the world will follow our lead into the future!" Adolph Hitler 1935

"Waiting periods are only a step. Registration is only a step. The prohibition of private firearms is the goal." Janet Reno

"Our task of creating a socialist America can only succeed when those who would resist us have been totally disarmed." Sara Brady, Chairman, Handgun Control International

"We can't be so fixated on our desire to preserve the rights of ordinary Americans..." Bill Clinton

"Democracy is two wolves and a lamb voting on what to have for lunch. Liberty is a well-armed lamb contesting the vote." Benjamin Franklin

"To disarm the people [is] the best and most effectual way to enslave them." George Mason, U.S. Second Amendment Primer

"An armed society is a polite society." Robert Heinlein

"The course of history shows that as a government grows, liberty decreases." Thomas Jefferson

"Government big enough to supply everything you need is big enough to take everything you have." Thomas Jefferson

"Government is at best a petulant servant and at worst a tyrannical master." George Washington

"Then said he unto them, But now, he that hath a purse, let him take it, and likewise his script: and he that hath no sword, let him sell his garment, and buy one." Jesus Chris Luke 22:36


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The nations #1 drunk/killer (KENNDY) is already hollering up on the hill for micro-stamping of ammo. He said it's already a proven technology. California just passed it and it don't go into afect till 2010 so how could it be proven.:smt076


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Proven or not, just because something can be done doesn't mean it should be done.

It's been proven that Kennedy can get drunk and drown a person. Should we let him do it again?

:smt1099


----------

